# Skull corpsing



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Just in case no one has posted this yet... really cool.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very good how-to, lots of good info. Thanks T


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Now, to find the time to play!


----------

